# Boxing Match! EVO vs. Orijen!



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

Which would you choose, and why??


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Before adopting, I brought home a half-dozen sample packs of EVO, Orijen, Wellness Core, Fromm's, Go! Natural, and Solid Gold with the intention of giving my dog the 'Pepsi Challenge' once she was settled in. I left the sample packs in a steel mixing bowl on the breakfast bar, safely out of the reach of my 37 lb mutt. 

I left to pick up the mail one day, and came back to find the mixing bowl and all its contents on the ground, and a very satisfied looking dog relaxing on the futon. All the sample packs were intact except the EVO, which was ripped to shreds. Either EVO's sample bag doesn't seal in odor as well as the others (which might be the greatest viral marketing gimmick ever), or I had to trust in my ninja dog's taste.


----------



## Chris / Oakley (Feb 16, 2009)

Well.. comparing EVO Large Bites to Orijen Adult there is very little difference in calories per bag.

Here locally the pricing is..
EVO (LB) - $69.99 - 28.6lb Bag - 4243cal/KG = 55043cal total. ($0.68c/Cup)
Orijen (A)- $62.99 - 29.8lb Bag - 4200cal/KG = 56700cal total. ($0.52c/Cup)

Now, assuming 3 cups a day for 365 days, the difference in price is...$175.20 more for 1 year of Innova EVO. I mean, if you go deeper, and do an equation of calorie per calorie... for my dog, weighing 57lbs, (if he stayed that all year), Innova Evo would cost me $131.40 more for the course of a year.

If your curious about other foods, check out this great calculator. (I've since modified my numbers upon finding it)
Dog Food Calculator

So for cost, the Orijen is less, I also found another forum with the discussion... with someone commenting about liver issues with using EVO. Link Here

Personally I have chosen Orijen, because it is Canadian (gotta support my economy in these tough times  ) and it is a little cheaper with an almost identical ingredients listing. I am still currently switching my dog to it, so I'm not sure yet if it agrees with his digestive track. Although, he loves it, he actually hounds me when it's meal time now and I have to make a point of calming him down before I put his food bowl out (and that's at 50% Orijen, 50% CS). He then proceeds to scarf down the 2 cups in 5 min or less, not once taking his face away from the bowl.


----------



## midnight mojo (Oct 7, 2008)

We're feeding EVO but I'd happily feed Orijen too. I've thought about rotating with it but the lack of availability in my area makes me hesitate.


----------

